# Warts



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a solution for warts? Do you ignore it and wait for it to fall off or do you medicate your dog?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would have your vet take a look at it and make sure you know what your dealing with. Keep us posted


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Free Your Dogs From Warts or Papillomas


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is a good article. I would make an appointment at the vets to have it removed. My first Havanese developed a wart on his lip that was removed. It's a virus so it is a good idea to stay away from water bowls that are left out at dog parks etc.


----------

